# Do I have a problem? New DW618PK doesn't seems right.



## Wagon Man (Dec 6, 2007)

*(Not a problem, just typical DeWalt) New DW618PK doesn't seems right.*

Hi .. hope to get some input & recommendation from the group here ... 

I received the DW618PK today which I bought new (not re-con) from an authorized dealer. Despite the labels on various places indicated that it is 2007 buit and was shipped to the dealer just last October, and the box is still zipped tied, the condition of the contents doesn't look "right" :

* the pastic bag supposedly to contain the hardware accessories is all wrinkled up, and in fcat, it just basically WRAPS around the items. 

* The metal pin for the concentricity cone and the two collets are flying loose inside the box, no wrap, no bag.... 

* The metal pin for the concentricity cone looks different from the manual and from the pic on the web, it looks shorter than the picture suggested. The pin came with my set is just a 2" tall straight round pin with a small defect-looking dent on one end. *(May I ask other DW618PK owners to please validate if this metal pin I have is same as yours? and indeed is what it supposed to be?)*

* the extra Lexan plate is in a whitish thin plastic bag which already has some tears on it. It DEFIINITELY looks old.

* The general appearance of the routers/base/Lexan plates doesn't look "new-new" at all.

* the micro-fine adjustment ring BINDS at the lowest drop of the router, i.e. highest point toward towards the on/off switch. [B_](Can someone validate that this should be expected when the router is new ?)[/B]_

* the plunge base has VERY tight fit, I had to wiggle the router to get it installed into (and remove from) the plunge base.[B_](Again, can someone validate that this should be expected when the router is new ?)[/B]_

I am rather disappointed on what I see, I have spent approx an hour in local Lowes, toying between the DW618 with 1617EVSPK, and I decided to go with DW based on it's very smooth plunge, the easier micro adjust and the easier base changing .. and I like the column dust collection and the longer warranty, too. Generally it just felt better in my hands.

But what I have received today is as if a completely different product, the micro-fine adjustment ring binds, changing base is a struggle. But are these common to a BRAND NEW router set? That they are supposed to have a run-in period? My first router is a Bosch Colt, and I know that it is no-nonsense-NEW as I open the box.

Before I call the dealer to complain (and possibly to return), since I am a very newbie in router (and in woodworking) I just wanted to first validate with the experts here that I'm not over-reacting... Pls share you experience if this is not something I should expect from a brand new set.

Lastly, this gave me a second thought on DW618PK .. although I have several other DW tools (corded and cordless drills, and a 10" miter saw) and I am quite happy with them... am I just get unlucky this time and I should simply replace with another set? At $145 (after rebate) I really think that it is a very good price..... or should I change horse to pay more to 1617EVSPK but with just 1 year warranty? or may be the Milwaukee 5616-24 with 5 yrs warranty?

Bummer ....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Wagon Man,

If you are not happy with what you received, give the vendor a call. If they are reputable, they'll make it right. Make sure you ask them to send you a prepaid shipping label to return it on THEIR dime.

If not, post their name so we won't make the same mistakes.......

Lastly, if you need guidance or assistance, you may be able to find help locally by contacting:

http://www.dewalt.com/us/service/center_finder.asp

If you are not 100 percent happy, don't make do and just 'live with it', have them make you a satisfied customer.


----------



## Wagon Man (Dec 6, 2007)

Tks Doug. Just hang up the phone with them, they will take it back at their cost. They are an authorized dealer, this is not the first time I bought from them, actually I've been quite happy with their service.

I have decided to get something else, ordered the Milwaukee 5616-24 the new combo kit. They have the best price I can find... $190 shipped. Did seriously consider the 1617EVSPK .. but I shy away from it due to the relatively more complicated height aedjustment and base changing, and shorter warranty.

No fun (yet) this weekend though ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like it could have been a return or a shelf model. The motor is a tight fit on the plunge base... it only goes in one way but once in it is a very nice fit. It's a great set up ... to bad they sent you what they did, you would have loved the router. Just hope you get what you want and your happy with it. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wagon man, This is not to criticise your choice of router, just some information that others can use. The Bosch 1617 is perhaps the easiest to adjust in or out of a table. As far as warranty I would not be concerned. This design has been in use longer than most others and is a proven dependable workhorse. My two 1617's have been trouble free.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to hear your vendor took care of you. Make sure you reward him by sharing his name or website address.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

That's unfortunate wagon man. The material I had read about the DW618PK had me thinking that it would be an excellent router, and reports from fellow woodworkers indicated the same. It is possible that you just got a bad one. Could have been a Monday or Friday product. I think they should put the day of the week on the box too.
Let us know how the Milwaukee works out for you.

Gerry


----------



## Wagon Man (Dec 6, 2007)

Guess I did jump the gun a tad too fast ...went to Lowes today & asked them to open a brand spanking new & sealed box for me... I did explain to them up front of my situtaion & I will buy it provided it is in a more decent shape than mine.

Low and behold ... SAME SAME ... other than the plastic bags / wrap for the accessories are in better looking shape, the micro-fine adjustment ring binds like mine, also need to wiggle the router into the plunge ..., their metal pin is identical to ine (i.e. also looks different from the illutration on the external packaging and i the manual.)

Apparently mine is no worse and simply represents the "typical" quality standard of DW618PK. I apologized for not buying, but to show "support", I bought a set of Bessey clamps and a can of DuPont dry-lub spray...

Back home, I lightly spray around the router body and then turn the adjustment ring a few times ... it seems to have improved. Can't beat the price/performance scale ($145 delivered) ... it is keeper, guess it needs some time & some use to "settle" :sold: 

Tks for all your support! 

BTW: 

1. KP - the company I bought from is International Tool in FL. They price match the DW618PK with another company. But their price on the Milwaukee I mentioned above is their standard pricing .. (considering it is $300+ on Amazon lately.. definately a good place to shop for those wanting this router combo ).

2. Sorry, Gerry, won't have a report card on Milwaukee


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

No problem, wagon man

Hope the DW settles in okay for you. Maybe after you have used it for awhile, and hopefully worked out the bugs, you could write an assessment of it.

Thanks

Gerry


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I upgraded to this package a few months back. Based on your findings, here's what I saw when I opened mine.

* The pastic bag - same. 
* Concentricity cone and the two collets loose inside the box - same
* The metal pin for the concentricity cone – same (no problem! The pictures are at an angle)

* The extra Lexan plate – same. Mine looked ok
* The general appearance - Mine looked ok. The loose parts may hve impacted each other causing the diminished look.
* The micro-fine adjustment ring BINDS at the lowest drop of the router – same but look at the spiral thread on the router motor. It ends just short of the upper housing. The thread on the adjust ring runs into the end of the thread on the motor housing, thus the bind. This is not a problem at all. If you really need to keep going to that position the thread on the ring will eventually wear out but at that position the collet is extended ¼ inch beyond the base. 
* The plunge base has VERY tight fit – same. No problem. It should be snug. There’s an adjusting nut if you wanted it looser but I didn’t. I like a tight fit.

The equipment comes in a huge case with the small parts floating around. Thus some of the abrasion on the parts. The parts could be packaged better for transport.

I am very happy with this router package and its parts. It works great! I believe it’s an excellent product.
I was at International Tool yesterday. The largest selection of DeWalt products I’ve ever seen. The same for PC, Bosch and many others. I think they may have every router bit in the Frued line displayed.
Jim


----------



## Wagon Man (Dec 6, 2007)

Tks for sharing, Jim. Your feedback triple-confirm what I received and what I saw in Lowes... "the piece of rock no longer in my shoe" .... you know what I mean. I am glad with the purchase.

And yes, my past experience dealing with ITC has been smooth and typically they are responsive too, they are not the cheapest on everything, but they do have some good deals.


----------

